# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Shkaqet aktuale të divorcit në Kosovë

## Davius

Si çdo shoqëri në tranzicion edhe shoqëria kosovare po përjeton ndryshime të thella të institucioneve dhe sistemit të vlerave. Ajo që na shtyri për të kryer këtë hulumtim kualitativ për shkaqet aktuale të divorcit në Kosovë ishte numri në rritje i këtyre rasteve, interesimi ynë për të parë se si ka ndikuar ndryshimi i organizimit të brendshëm familjar, si dhe ndikimi i ndryshimit të sistemit të vlerave në shkaqet e divorcit. Hulumtimi i këtij problemi ishte një sfidë për ne, për shkak të natyrës prekëse dhe emocionale të vetë dukurisë dhe për shkak se është dashur të kontaktojmë me persona të cilët kanë përjetuar divorcin, persona të cilët ende i vuajnë pasojat emocionale të ndarjes. Insistimi ynë për të mësuar më shumë rreth rastit bënte që ata të rikujtojnë ndoshta momentet më të pakëndshme të jetës së tyre.

Fillimisht, me qëllim të sigurimit të disa informacioneve bazë mbi dukurinë e divorcit në Kosovë, kemi biseduar me z. Afrim Krasniqi, koordinator i ekipit për hulumtime sociale pranë IPS (Instituti për Politikë Sociale) në Prishtinë, ish punëtor social pranë Qendrës për Punë Sociale në Prishtinë. 

*QËLLIMI DHE OBJEKTIVAT*

Hulumtimi mbi shkaqet e divorcit në Kosovë ka synuar të kuptojë aspekte të ndryshme të këtij problemi si dhe të japë disa sugjerime për atë se çfarë duhet bërë me qëllim të zvogëlimit të numrit të divorceve në Kosovë, si dhe njohjen e pasojave të këtij problemi.

*Objektivat e hulumtimit tonë kanë qenë:*

 Të mësojmë se si ndikon përvoja e jetës para martesore në mënyrën se si bashkëshortët e ardhshëm do të organizojnë jetën familjare dhe si do të zgjedhin problemet eventuale?
 Si vendosin të rinjtë për martesë?
 Si fillojnë problemet dhe çfarë bëhet me qëllim të zgjidhjes së tyre?
 Cilat janë shkaqet më të shpeshta të divorcit?
 Si përjetohet divorci nga ish-bashkëshortët dhe nga anëtaret e familjeve të tyre?

*METODOLOGJIA*

Ky hulumtim kualitativ është realizuar me intervista të thella gjysmë të strukturuara . 

Fillimisht është bërë një rishikim i shkurtër i aspekteve të ndryshme të shoqërisë kosovare që janë të lidhura me shkaqet e divorcit si dhe një analizë e shkurtër e divorcit në të kaluarën duke u bazuar në burime nga literatura.

Janë realizuar katër intervista të thella me dy meshkuj dhe dy femra të divorcuara. Të intervistuarit janë kontaktuar me ndërmjetësimin e të afërmve të tyre, kanë qenë të moshës 25-35 vjeçare, me një shkallë mesatare të arsimimit dhe jetonin në familje me standard mesatar.

Gjatë intervistave fillimisht iu është kërkuar të intervistuarve që të japin një biografi të shkurtër të jetës së tyre, pastaj iu kërkua të flasin në hollësi për rastet e tyre duke filluar nga njohja me ish-bashkëshortin/en e deri te ndarja e tyre , si dhe për ndryshimet në jetën e tyre pas ndarjes. Intervistuesi ka ndërhyrë me pyetjet e përgatitura më parë nga grupi hulumtues vetëm në rastet kur i intervistuari është ndalur dhe nuk ka vazhduar të rrëfejë, përndryshe të intervistuarit janë lënë të flasin spontanisht për rastin e tyre . 

Më pas këto intervista janë transkriptuar dhe analizuar secila veç e veç, pastaj është bërë një analizë e përgjithshme e shkaqeve të divorcit në Kosovë, si dhe janë dhënë sugjerimet e të intervistuarve për çiftet e martuara.

*HYRJE NË FENOMENIN E DIVORCIT*

Jeta fëmijërore ka ndikim të madh në zhvillimin e mëvonshëm të personalitetit të njeriut, i cili ndikim reflektohet në jetën martesore. Të intervistuarit tanë kanë pasur një fëmijëri të qetë dhe një rini relativisht normale ku kanë qenë çdoherë të përkrahur dhe të mbrojtur nga familja, që është edhe karakteristikë e shoqërisë kosovare, ku me çdo problem që ballafaqohen fëmijët, familja ndërhyn në zgjidhjen e tyre ,duke mos i krijuar hapësirë fëmijës që të aftësohen për zgjidhjen e problemeve në mënyrë të pavarur, këtë mund ta vërejmë edhe nga të intervistuarit tanë, të cilët çdoherë kur flasin nuk fillojnë nga vetja e tyre, por flasin në shumës dmth. përfshijnë edhe anëtarët e tjerë të familjes në zgjidhjen e problemeve të tyre .

Shumica e të rinjve sot fatin e tyre e zgjidhin në mënyrë shumë spontane, mirëpo ka edhe të atillë që fatin e tyre e vendos familja, siç është rasti me të intervistuarin N-1 i cili shprehet :
...nuk kam dashtë mu martu, skam pasë dëshirë, se mu më ka shty edhe familja mu martue...

Nga kjo del se mënyra e përzgjedhjes së bashkëshortëve është një element shumë i rëndësishëm në jetën e mëvonshme martesore. Gjithashtu ajo që vërehet është edhe kohëzgjatja e shkurtër, prej njohjes së njëri-tjetrit deri te martesa, dhe kjo bën që të mos arrijnë deri te njohja e thellë e tyre për një jetë bashkëshortore. 

Tek meshkujt janë të rëndësishme raportet me anëtarët e familjes së tij, ndikimet e këtyre raporteve në martesë janë shumë të rëndësishme, kurse ndikimi i familjes së femrës nuk është edhe aq i rëndësishëm. Ndërsa për femrën janë shumë të rëndësishme raportet me të dy familjet, arsyeja kryesore për këtë është pasi që shumica e çifteve jetojnë bashkë me familjen e bashkëshortit. Gjithashtu ka mjaft raste kur çiftet vendosin të martohen pa pëlqimin e anëtarëve të familjes, është i rëndësishëm sidomos fakti nëse anëtarët e familjes së bashkëshortit kanë qenë dakord për martesën.

Te familjet e mëdha edhe në rast se ka probleme, rrallë vjen deri te ndarja, sepse në këto familje ekziston një kod moral-tradicional, ku sipas traditës deri tek divorci mund të vijë vetëm në rast të prekjes ne sedër (për çështje morale). Ndërsa te familjet bashkëkohore deri te divorci vjen për shkaqe tjera, të thjeshta, të përditshmërisë me të cilat ballafaqohen bashkëshortët. Ajo që i bënë të lumtur çiftet bashkëshortore në shoqërinë tonë kryesisht është lindja e fëmijëve, mirëpo ka raste të atilla ku këtë lumturi e zbeh gjinia e fëmijës, e sidomos kjo vërehet më shumë te familjet tradicionale, gjithashtu jetën bashkëshortore e bënë më të lumtur harmonia dhe mirëkuptimi familjar. 

Vitet më kritike të divorcit janë nga viti i tretë deri te viti i tetë, ku bashkëshortët janë përafërsisht rreth të tridhjetave.

*SHKAQET E DIVORCIT NË RASTET E INTERVISTUARA*

Shkaqet e divorcit në rastet e hulumtuara kanë qenë të natyrave të ndryshme dhe kanë përfshirë shumicën e shkaqeve të divorceve në Kosovë. 

Te rasti N-1. Problemet filluan kur martesën e tij ia imponoi familja me qëllim që të kenë pasardhës meshkuj, mirëpo kjo nuk ndodhi pasi që u lindën tri vajza, e ky ishte shkaktari kryesor i ndarjes, problemet tjera ishin të natyrës ekonomike, si dhe raportet e bashkëshortes me motrat e bashkëshortit (kunatat): tash më së shumti lindin problemet përmes grave p.sh. kunatat, kuptohet... kanë xhelozi njëra me tjetrën, ... edhe aty lindin do probleme më shumë .

Rasti N-2 : Në këtë rast raportet në mes bashkëshortëve kanë qenë relativisht të mira ku ajo thotë: probleme skemi pas aspak, nuk muj me thon që... kemi pas probleme, aty për aty jemi nda......

Si çdo familje ku lindja e fëmijëve është shumë e rëndësishme dhe e mban bashkëjetesën, në këtë rast edhe pse jetuan përafërsish dhjetë vite bashkë në harmoni, mungesa e fëmijës e shkatërroi këtë martesë, pra shkaktari i kësaj ndarjeje ishte moslindja e fëmijëve...se ska pas veq ai dëshirë me pasë fëmijë, kom pas dëshirë edhe unë ... ndoshta edhe më e madhe u kanë dëshira jeme... po fati.. kështu që ndarja në këtë rast ka qenë tepër e pa pritur për bashkëshorten.

Rasti N-3. në këtë rast shkaktar i divorcit ka qenë kërkesa e bashkëshortit që të ushtrojë rol udhëheqës-kontrollues ndaj bashkëshortes: Po ... normal d.m.th. unë sikur çdo mashkull ndoshta ish dasht ... lypsha që ta kem atë nën kontroll..., gjë që nuk u pranua nga bashkëshortja e tij, kjo gjendje zgjati për tri vite e gjysmë dhe pastaj erdhi deri tek divorci. Ajo kërkonte që të ketë më tepër liri psh. daljen e saj në shoqëri, vizitat e shokëve etj.

Rasti N-4. Karakteristikë e këtij rasti është se çifti ka vendosur për martesë për një afat tepër të shkurtër kohor prej njëzetë ditësh. Martesa u bë pa pëlqimin e të dy familjeve, ku familja e bashkëshortit fillon të distancohet nga kontaktet me të martuarit : .....asnjë vëlla (i burrit) nuk ka dasht me na folë, me na përshëndet, skan dasht me na ardhë... na u kanë përzi në do punë tjera..... dhe fajin për këtë bashkëshorti ia ka hedhë bashkëshortes së tij, më vonë ka filluar të xhelozojë, maltretojë, ka përdorë dhunë etj. Këto maltretime filluan edhe më tepër për shkak të gjendjes jo të mirë ekonomike. Gjatë kësaj kohe bashkëshortja nuk ka pasur mbështetje nga familja e saj sepse ka pasur vetëm një motër dhe nënën, pra nuk pat përkrahje nga askush, u detyrua të kërkojë ndihmë në qendrën për punë sociale të cilët ndërmjetësuan procedurën e ndarjes.

Te rastet e hulumtuara reagimet e anëtarëve të familjes kanë qenë të ndryshme varësisht nga shkaqet e lindjes së problemeve. Në rastet kur shkak i lindjes së problemit ishte mungesa e fëmijëve, anëtarët e familjes së të dy palëve nuk ishin të pajtimit për ndarjen e bashkëshortëve, dhe ishin të tronditur nga ndarja. Ndërsa aty ku kishte maltretime psiqike-fizike, familjet e tyre ishin të pajtimit dhe të kënaqur me ndarjen. Nga kjo shihet se edhe pse në shumicën e rasteve familjet kishin reaguar, prapëseprapë, përpjekjet e tyre për të zgjidhur problemin nuk ishin të suksesshme, vendimi i çifteve për ndarje ishte përfundimtar.

Edhe pse marrëdhëniet në mes bashkëshortëve në disa raste ishin shumë të acaruara prapëseprapë jeta intime ishte relativisht normale, mirëpo ka raste kur lindja e problemeve në jetën bashkëshortore ka filluar të reflektohet me ndryshime në jetën intime duke i zhveshur nga përjetimi emocional.

Çfarë janë në gjendje të bëjnë partnerët për të ruajtur martesën, varet shumë nga fakti se a kanë lindur fëmijë apo jo, në rastet kur nuk kanë fëmijë, vërehet një interesim më i vogël për vazhdimin e jetës bashkëshortore. Ndërsa kur çiftet kanë fëmijë reagimet e bashkëshortëve janë të ndryshme nga njëri tjetri, nëna është shumë më e lidhur emocionalisht me fëmijën, prandaj edhe sakrifica e saj është shumë më e madhe siç shihet te rasti N-4 ku burri ka ushtruar për dy vite radhazi dhunë ekstreme fizike ndaj bashkëshortes, vitin e fundit e ka larguar vazhdimisht nga shtëpia, por ajo prapë gjente forcë që të rikthehet vetëm e vetëm për hir të fëmijës. Kjo zgjati deri sa ajo kuptoi se kjo mënyrë jetese, me ndërhyrje të shpeshta të punëtorëve social, gjyqeve, policisë, po ndikonte negativisht në zhvillimin normal të vajzës së saj.

Te rastet e hulumtuara, iniciator për ndarjen kanë qenë meshkujt por çdoherë duke e arsyetuar vendimin e tyre si i drejtë dhe duke e konsideruar bashkëshorten si shkaktare të problemeve. 

Sa i përket procedurës së ndarjes, në disa raste ndarja bëhet me ndërmjetësimin e pleqnarëve, në rastin tjetër në mënyrë më të thjeshtë, vetëm me një tung, kurse te rasti kur është ushtruar dhunë , ndarja ka qenë më e komplikuar, duke filluar me ndërmjetësimin e Qendrës për Punë Sociale, pastaj ka vazhduar me psikoteste, për të përfunduar me vendim gjyqësor, procedura e cila zgjati një vit e më tepër.

Pas ndarjes zakonisht ish-bashkëshortët nuk e takojnë njëri tjetrin, me përjashtim të ndonjë takimi spontan.

*ANALIZË E SHKAQEVE TË PËRGJITHSHME TË DIVORCIT NË KOSOVË*

*SHKAQET AKTUALE TË DIVORCIT NË KOSOVË:*

*Emancipimi i femrës* 
> Ndryshimi i strukturës së brendshme të familjes> Mospranimi i këtyre ndryshimeve nga meshkujt

*Prezenca e ndërkombëtarëve* 

> Futja e vlerave të reja në shoqëri 

*Punësimi i femrave*
> Irritimi i meshkujve

*Gjendja ekonomike*
> Pavarësia ekonomike e femrës> Shkalla e ulët e punësimit të meshkujve

*Rritja e shkallës së dhunës*
> Abuzimi fiziko-psiqik

*Kullerizmi*
> Mundësi e madhe për partner alternativ> Joserioziteti në martesë

*Jeta dinamike*
> Moskalimi i kohës bashkë> Mundësi për lidhje të reja alternative

*Fëmijët*
> Moslindja e fëmijëve> Gjinija e fëmijëve

*Dukuritë patologjike*
> Alkoolizmi, narkomania, bredhja, bixhozi, prostitucioni kompensacional

*Mediat*
> Serialet, interneti

Divorci është pjesë e çdo shoqërie dhe e ka përcjellë shoqërinë në të gjitha fazat e zhvillimit të saj. Mirëpo shkaqet e divorcit ndryshojnë nga shoqëria në shoqëri dhe nga koha në kohë. Institucioni i familjes në Kosovë ka funksionuar duke u mbështetur në rregullat e Kanunit ku martesa ka qene diçka e shenjtë dhe deri te shkatërrimi i martesës ka ardhur kryesisht për çështje morale, tradita pra ka qenë ajo që e ka mbrojtur martesën.

Shoqëria kosovare po përjeton një ndryshim të thellë social, i cili ndikon në ndryshimin e strukturës familjare, së bashku me këtë po ndryshon edhe institucioni i martesës. Tash martesa nuk është diçka e shenjtë edhe deri te shkatërrimi i saj vihet për shkaqe të natyrave të ndryshme: emancipimi i femrës dhe punësimi i saj në një shkallë të lartë, prezenca e ndërkombëtarëve, gjendja ekonomike, rritja e shkallës së dhunës në familje, jeta dinamike ku partnerët nuk kanë kohe të mjaftueshme ti kushtojnë njeri-tjetrit, moslindja e fëmijëve, dukuritë patologjike ne shoqëri (alkoolizmi, narkomania etj.). 

Femra në të kaluarën është edukuar në një rreth familjar patriarkal, ku është rritur në një frymë bindjeje dhe nënshtrimi ndaj meshkujve të familjes. Liria e saj e veprimit dhe iniciativës ka qenë e kufizuar. Secila femër këtë mënyrë jetese e ka parë si diçka normale dhe nuk ka ndërmarrë asgjë për ndryshimin e kësaj strukture familjare. 

Femrat kanë filluar te kërkojnë liri më të madhe veprimi duke filluar që nga vitet e shtatëdhjeta, kur në shumë ekonomi familjare meshkujt filluan të punojnë jashtë vendbanimit të tyre. Sidomos joprezenca e tyre për një kohë te gjatë në familje i jep hapësirë femrës për liri veprimi brenda ekonomisë familjare, të paktën liri veprimi me fëmijët e saj. Me kalimin e kohës çdoherë e më tepër ajo fillon ta ndiej vetën më të lirë dhe më të pavarur.

Faktori që solli ndryshimet më të mëdha në shoqërinë kosovare ishte konflikti i fundit i armatosur në Kosovë. Këto ndryshime vërehen në të gjitha strukturat shoqërore. Një ndryshim i thellë vërehet në institucionin e familjes ku më së shumti ka ndryshuar raporti mashkull-femër. Përjetimet gjatë luftës, zhvendosja masive nga shtëpitë, jetesa e përbashkët e shumë njerëzve në një hapësirë të ngushtë (jeta ne tenda) ku kryefamiljari nuk ka pasur hapësirë dhe mundësi për të ushtruar rolin e tij udhëheqës në familje. Roli i tij si udhëheqës i familjes gjatë historisë është justifikuar me mbrojtjen që ai u ka ofruar anëtarëve të familjes së tij në situata rreziku. Mirëpo gjatë konfliktit të fundit kryefamiljari nuk mundi ta realizojë këtë funksion mbrojtës, çka e bëri që të heqë dorë nga roli i tij udhëheqës në familje. Ky ndryshim u vërejt menjëherë në organizimin e brendshëm familjar ku anëtarët e tjerë të familjes e sidomos femrat fituan një liri shumë të madhe veprimi. Kjo mënyrë e re e organizimit familjar vazhdoi të funksionojë edhe pas kthimit të familjeve në vatrat e tyre, liria e veprimit që e fituan femrat vazhdoi të rritet sidomos me vendosjen e administratës ndërkombëtare, me hapjen nga ana e tyre të vendeve të shumta të punës ku kryesisht u pranuan punëtore femra, kjo bëri që femra të jetë më e pavarur në aspektin ekonomik dhe social.

Kjo shkallë e emancipimit të femrës e ndërroi pozitën e saj në familje dhe në shoqëri, ndërsa meshkujt nuk e pranuan këtë ndryshim të pa pritur në strukturë të familjes që u pasua me lindjen e shumë problemeve si : shthurja e harmonisë familjare, rrënimi i vlerave tradicionale, rritja e numrit të divorceve etj. 

Gjendja e rëndë ekonomike dhe shkalla e lartë e papunësisë tek të rinjtë bëri që shumica e tyre në mungesë të punës ta kalojnë shumicën e kohës nëpër rrugë, kjo gjendje i orienton drejt dukurive patologjike si alkooli, narkomania etj., që në mënyrë indirekte ndikuan në rritjen e numrit të divorceve.

Ka raste të divorceve te familjet e pasura, për shkak të jetës dinamike sepse partnerët kanë më pak kohë dhe janë më pak të interesuar për tiu përkushtuar jetës familjare, interesimi kryesor i tyre është karriera, pasuria, etj.

Një shkak tjetër i divorcit, sidomos në zonat urbane është edhe stili i ri i jetesës- kullerizmi, te këta tipa lidhja martesore është e dobët, një prej faktorëve që e forcon martesën, lindja e fëmijëve, nuk është aq e rëndësishme për ta, mungesa e fëmijëve e bën ardhjen deri te divorci më të lehtë. Te këta tipa shkaqe tjera të divorcit janë edhe mosinteresimi jo aq i madh për familjen, dhënia pas alkoolit, drogës, kalimi i shumicës së kohës larg nga partneri, mundësia e madhe për lidhje të reja jashtëmartesore .

*Ndikimi i masmediave në shtimin e probleme familjare dhe rritjen e numrit të divorceve*

Misioni formal i mjeteve të informimit publik është informimi, edukimi, ngritja e vlerave shoqërore, mirëpo përveç efektit pozitiv mediat kanë edhe efekt negativ në shoqëri, e sidomos në shoqëritë në tranzicion, siç është shoqëria kosovare, ku ndikimi i tyre në procesin e ndërrimit të vlerave është jashtëzakonisht i madh. Ndikimin më të madh e kanë serialet televizive (latino-amerikane). Këto seriale kanë ndikuar në futjen e vlerave të reja në familjet kosovare. Shumica e shikuesve të këtyre serialeve, sidomos femrat që janë shumë të rregullta në përcjelljen e tyre, i përjetojnë shumë emocionalisht ngjarjet në këto seriale, duke menduar se janë pasqyrim i jetës reale. Është shumë e theksuar tendenca për të imituar mënyrën e jetesës të personazheve kryesore. Jeta e këtyre personazheve është plot me lidhje jashtëmartesore, prishje kurorash, kontakte me ish bashkëshortet, mundësi të shumta për rimartesë etj.

Medium tjetër elektronik që në disa raste ka shkaktuar prishjen e martesës është interneti (chat-i dhe mesenger-i). Interneti ofron mundësi për lidhje të reja, shpeshherë këto lidhje kalojnë prej online në live. Këto lidhje të reja në disa raste mund të bëhen shkaktare të prishjes së martesës.

Një diçka e re që ka hyrë pothuaj në të gjitha familjet kosovare vitet e fundit është telefoni celular. Ky është mjet shumë i rëndësishëm për komunikim, por në disa raste mund të ketë efekt negativ në jetën bashkëshortore, shpeshherë shkakton lindjen e problemeve në mes partnerëve. Është karakteristikë e përdoruesve të telefonit celular në Kosovë, cingërima e shpeshtë e tij qe ngjallë dyshime tek partneri, p.sh. ,,kush të thirri, ,, pse të thirri, ,, pse të thirri në këtë kohë , ,, çka iu dashteetj. Këto pyetje ngjallin ndjenjën e xhelozisë, fjalosjen në mes të partnerëve, humbjen e besimit tek partneri e ka mundësi në ndonjë rast të përfundojë me ndarjen e bashkëshortëve.

*PASOJAT E DIVORCIT*

Mënyra se si e përjeton një ish i martuar ndarjen varet nga gjinia e tij, fakti nëse ka pasur fëmijë, kohëzgjatja e martesës, përkrahja e familjes, rimartesa, punësimi etj. Ndarjen shumë më rëndë e përjeton gjinia femërore, sidomos nëse ka ardhur deri te ndarja nga fëmijët. Edhe përshtatja në jetë pas divorcit është shumë më e vështirë për femrat se sa për meshkujt. 

Rimartesa bëhet më lehtë nga meshkujt, koha e kaluar nga divorci deri te martesa është më e shkurtër, në disa raste vërehet se meshkujt kanë më shumë mundësi për të pasur partnerë alternativ para se të divorcohen, në shumë raste këto lidhje kanë qenë shkaktarë të divorcit. Femrat pas ndarjes janë të tronditura shumë dhe vërehet një zbehje e ndjenjës së vetëbesimit dhe vetëvlerësimit te ato, për shkak të përjetimit të rëndë emocional të problemeve. Karakteristikë e rasteve të femrave të divorcuara në Kosovë është se në shumë raste ato rimartohen sepse e ndiejnë vetën si barrë të familjes e jo si anëtare të saj , një faktor tjetër që i shtyn ato për rimartesë gjatë kohës që ajo jeton si e ve tek prindërit e saj, është se rrethi i shikon si të lëna pas dore. Pasojat ekonomike rëndojnë më tepër mbi femrat. Në rastet kur ka pasur fëmijë, në procesin e divorcit ata bëhen viktima të pafajshme të dështimit të prindërve, duke përjetuar probleme psiko-sociale, madje edhe kur fëmijët janë adoleshentë ata reagojnë ndaj divorcit me ankth, e perceptojnë vetën negativisht dhe ndjejnë se nuk mund ta kontrollojnë jetën e tyre. 

*REKOMANDIMET E TË INTERVISTUARVE PËR ÇIFTET E MARTUARA*

Rekomandimet e të intervistuarve tanë për çiftet e martuara janë përafërsisht të njëjta, pa marrë parasysh rastet e tyre dhe dallimet gjinore. Të gjithë thonë se martesa nuk mund të jetë e suksesshme në qoftë se partnerët nuk e kanë njohur mirë njëri-tjetrin para martesës, nuk e kanë planifikuar jetën e tyre bashkëshortore, problemet që mund të sjellë ajo dhe sfidat me të cilat duhet të ballafaqohen ata. Prandaj të gjithë të intervistuarit sugjeronin që çiftet e martuara të kenë besim dhe respekt ndaj njëri-tjetrit, ta tolerojnë njëri-tjetrin, të jenë të kënaqur me njëri-tjetrin si dhe të vlerësojnë atë që e kanë.

_FALËNDERIMET:

Falënderojmë në mënyrën më të sinqertë profesorin e lëndës: Metodologji e Sociologjisë, Shemsi Krasniqi, për përkrahjen e pakursyer në realizimin e këtij hulumtimi, të parin e këtij lloji në departamentin tonë. 

Lusim të gjithë që, vërejtjet, sugjerimet dhe komentet e tyre të mos
hezitojnë ti adresojnë tek anëtarët e ekipit hulumtues:

Fatmir Fazliu, 
Ganimete Krasniqi, 
Ibadete Zahiti, 
Agron Avdijaj,_

----------


## vrojtuesi

Në kohën me vapën më të madhe dhe martesave të çdoditshe,  kur sirenat e autokolonave me dasmorë dhe me vajza të dalura me më tepër se gjysmën e trupit nga dritarja e automjetit të flasësh për shkurorëzime nuk është keq! 

Sëpaku ti përgaditen çiftet e reja me të dhënat e paraprakëve të tyre!!!

Me gjithë hyrjen e gjatë dhe paraqitjen e projektit tuaj  dhe punën që e keni bërë si grup mendoj se shënimet që do të ua përcjell në vazhdim do të iu ndihmojnë. 

Ato mund ti merrni në çdo kohë në këte adresë: 

http://www.ks-gov.net/esk/esk/pdf/sh...e_04%20(1).pdf

P.S. Po të njohtoj se edhe unë jam një nga hallkat e atij zingjiri që ka mundësuar grumbullimin dhe menaxhimin e këtyre të dhënave.

Është e pakuptueshme se institucionet apo organizatat  tjera pak, apo fare  bashkëpunojnë me TË VETMIN INSTITUCION ZYRTAR PËR MBLEDHJEN E SHËNIMEVE STATISTIKORE NË KOSOVË!!!!!!!

----------


## vrojtuesi

Prita të kem ndonjë përgjigje nga ti! Ndoshta ke qenë i zënun me hapjen e temave të reja!

P.S: Titulli është:  MOS U HAP SHUMË!

----------


## Davius

*SHKAQET DHE PASOJAT E SHKURORËZIMEVE NË KOSOVË*

_AGRON AVDIJAJ_

Viteve të fundit në Kosovë, sidomos pas luftës së vitit 1999 janë paraqitur probleme të shumta të natyrave të ndryshme sociale në përgjithësi, e në familje në veçanti. Familja si institucion përbën themelin e jetës sociale, ajo është rregullatorë jetik i marrëdhënieve që krijojnë qeniet njerëzore me njëra-tjetrën, me anën e së cilës sigurohet vazhdimësia e brezave. Familja sot është e kërcënuar jo vetëm nga faktorët natyror si vdekja, paaftësia fizike, sëmundjet, katastrofa të ndryshme, varfëria etj., ajo sot është e kërcënuar edhe nga vetë pjesëtarët e saj. Familja sot nuk po mund ti sfidoj faktorët që po ndikojnë në çoroditjen e saj. Familja sot më shumë se kurrë ka nevojë për ndihmën ekspertëve për hulumtimin e këtyre çoroditjeve dhe gjetjen e mënyrave më të mira për tejkalimin e tyre. Studiues të shumtë social në botë, në qendër të studimeve të tyre kanë problemet familjare, madje një pjesë e madhe e tyre vëmendjen e kanë fokusuar më shumë te shkurorëzimi, kundrejt formave të tjera të shpërbërjes së familjes sepse të gjitha ato janë të pritura të qojnë, herët apo vonë në shkurorëzim. Nga ana tjetër në të fokusohen, në një masë relativisht të madhe idetë e konceptet morale të kohës, vetjake apo shoqërore, si dhe një tërësi interesash të ndryshme. Dinamika apo ritmet e shkurorëzimeve, janë gjithashtu, një tregues i ndryshimit të të gjithë elementëve të shoqërisë në përgjithësi dhe të familjes në mënyrë të veçantë.

Përpjekjet e institucioneve kosovare për identifikimin dhe kanalizimin e këtyre problemeve nuk kanë treguar interes të mjaftueshëm në studimin e kësaj dukurie. Studimi që po paraqes është një përpjekje e imja për të ndriçuar sadopak se në çmasë shkurorëzimi në kushtet e sotme përfaqëson një problem social, në çmasë ai është i pashmangshëm apo edhe i evitueshëm.

*Klikoni këtu për ta lexuar artikullin në tërësi*.

_Shënim: 
Ju duhet programi Adobe Acrobat Reader për ta lexuar këtë artikull._

----------

